# Old pics of Colombia, S. America, and theories about the mudflood



## runfox (Nov 18, 2020)

My first video about suspect mudflood architecture in Colombia. I also tell my thoughts on the mudflood topic. Thoughts?


----------



## Seven823One (Nov 18, 2020)

@runfox 

Can you elaborate on "I was not prepared for what I found", please?


----------



## runfox (Nov 18, 2020)

@Seven823One sure, pretty much every major city in Colombia is full of what we could call Tartarian architechture, or old world construction. In the small city where I live there is tons of these kind of buildings and Cathedrals. I will expand on this in future videos, as I just started searching for old pictures, and was blown away by what I found in the 20 minutes or so that I was browsing around.

It was so much evidence that I felt overwhelmed and realized this is an area I need to dedicate time to research more fully, so I was unprepared by how many of these kinds of buildings are in Colombia, and also all over the rest of South America, and then there is also the giants in South America, and the legends of them.


----------



## runfox (Nov 19, 2020)

Seven823One said:


> @runfox
> 
> Can you elaborate on "I was not prepared for what I found", please?


Ok, perfect example, right now, I am working on a Cathedral video, and I am overwhelmed. I am just going to pick one because the topic is so engaging. Stay tuned for next video. Cheers and God bless!


----------

